# Watch Help



## ls1velle (Apr 16, 2009)

I bought his watch about 20 years ago at a flea market (8$) and its been in my saftey deposit box since. I was wondering if anyone could give me some info on it as i dont know much about pocket watches. The watch does not work and is missing the hook and the dust cover. The inside of the case is marked Acier Garanti, 11, and 78873




























Thanks for any info.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Lady's pin-set pocket watch, probably late 19th century. The "hook" is called the BOW. If you're here asking for VALUE - in its current state I doubt it's good for anything other than parts.


----------



## ls1velle (Apr 16, 2009)

I realize it would be quite expensive to get fixed. Would it be worth getting fixed or just display it as it is.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Well that depends on what your definition of 'worth' is. What are you hoping to get out of this watch? Because if it's money, you'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## ls1velle (Apr 16, 2009)

Im not trying to make any money but dont want to put $300 into a $100 watch.


----------



## ls1velle (Apr 16, 2009)

Im not trying to make any money but dont want to put $300 into a $100 watch.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll be honest, to repair something like this would cost at LEAST $300, done properly. And on top of that, I wouldn't expect this watch to be worth much anyway. Others may disagree, but that's my opinion.

You need a new watch-bow. For something this small, that's gonna be tricky to find. You need another hand over the dial, again, that'll be hard to find. Then you need to get it stripped, checked, cleaned, oiled reassembled and timed. If it's been dropped or knocked about in its time, then movement-parts may need to be replaced. Again, that's going to cost a lot of money, especially for something this small. And if they can't find replacement parts, they're going to have to MAKE replacement parts...and you don't wanna know how much that rises up to in dollars and cents...

That's gonna cost a heck of a lot of money.

If you don't want to, in your words "Put $300 into a $100 watch", then I wouldn't bother getting it fixed as it wouldn't be 'worth it'.


----------

